# do i have to unmerge old kernels?

## padoor

localhost ~ # eix gentoo-sources

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:

        (2.6.16-r13)    2.6.16-r13

        (2.6.19-r5)     2.6.19-r5

        (2.6.19-r7)     2.6.19-r7

        (2.6.20-r10)    2.6.20-r10

        (2.6.21-r4)     2.6.21-r4

        (2.6.22)        2.6.22

        (2.6.22-r1)     2.6.22-r1

        (2.6.22-r2)     2.6.22-r2

        (2.6.22-r3)     2.6.22-r3

        (2.6.22-r4)     2.6.22-r4

        (2.6.22-r5)     2.6.22-r5

        (2.6.22-r6)     2.6.22-r6

        (2.6.22-r7)     2.6.22-r7

        (2.6.22-r :Cool:      2.6.22-r8

        {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.20-r4(2.6.20-r4)(17:26:46 04/23/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.21(2.6.21)(00:12:55 05/08/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.21-r1(2.6.21-r1)(15:44:50 05/21/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.21-r2(2.6.21-r2)(13:43:00 05/28/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.21-r3(2.6.21-r3)(23:25:54 06/12/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.21-r4(2.6.21-r4)(15:35:31 07/09/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22(2.6.22)(14:18:47 07/10/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r1(2.6.22-r1)(10:35:54 07/13/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r2(2.6.22-r2)(06:10:15 07/30/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r3(2.6.22-r3)(18:40:42 08/16/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r4(2.6.22-r4)(10:35:31 08/17/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r5(2.6.22-r5)(13:22:46 08/23/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r6(2.6.22-r6)(07:38:59 09/02/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r7(2.6.22-r7)(08:00:38 09/26/07)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.22-r8(2.6.22-r :Cool: (07:50:04 09/29/07)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

localhost ~ #

localhost ~ # dir /boot

boot  kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r2  kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

localhost ~ #                                          

to save space i removed the folders of not used kernels but still world thinks i have all above kernels.

how do i remove the entries of not existing sources?

localhost ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

  [2]   linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7

  [3]   linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 *

localhost ~ #              

this is the current kernels list.

----------

## desultory

Instead of manually deleting unused kernel source trees, uninstall them as you would any other package.

----------

## padoor

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/fb

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/fault-injection/fault-injection.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/fault-injection/failmodule.sh

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/fault-injection/failcmd.sh

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/fault-injection

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/exception.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/eisa.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ecryptfs.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/early-userspace/buffer-format.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/early-userspace/README

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/early-userspace

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/ttusb-dec.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/readme.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/faq.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/contributors.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/ci.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/cards.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/bt8xx.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/avermedia.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/README.flexcop

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb/README.dvb-usb

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dvb

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/drivers/edac/edac.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/drivers/edac

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/drivers

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/porting.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/platform.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/overview.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/interface.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/driver.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/devres.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/device.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/class.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/bus.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model/binding.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/driver-model

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dontdiff

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dnotify.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/digiepca.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/devices.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper/zero.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper/striped.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper/snapshot.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper/linear.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper/kcopyd.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper/dm-io.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/device-mapper

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dell_rbu.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/debugging-modules.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/dcdbas.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/crypto/descore-readme.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/crypto/api-intro.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/crypto

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cris/README

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cris

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cputopology.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpusets.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-load.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-hotplug.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/user-guide.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/index.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/cpufreq-stats.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/cpufreq-nforce2.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/cpu-drivers.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/core.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq/amd-powernow.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpu-freq

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cpqarray.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/console/console.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/console

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/connector/ucon.c

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/connector/connector.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/connector/cn_test.c

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/connector

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/computone.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cli-sti-removal.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/sonycd535

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/sjcd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/sbpcd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/packet-writing.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/optcd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/mcdx

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/isp16

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/ide-cd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/gscd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/cm206

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/cdu31a

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/cdrom-standard.tex

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/aztcd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/Makefile

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom/00-INDEX

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cdrom

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cciss.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/cachetlb.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/switching-sched.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/stat.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/request.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/ioprio.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/deadline-iosched.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/biodoc.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/barrier.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block/as-iosched.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/block

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/binfmt_misc.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/basic_profiling.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/auxdisplay/ks0108

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/auxdisplay/cfag12864b-example.c

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/auxdisplay/cfag12864b

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/auxdisplay

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/atomic_ops.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/nwfpe/TODO

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/nwfpe/README.FPE

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/nwfpe/README

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/nwfpe/NOTES

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/nwfpe

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/memory.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/mem_alignment

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/empeg/mkdevs

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/empeg/ir.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/empeg/README

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/empeg

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/VFP/release-notes.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/VFP

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/VectoredInterruptController

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/SDRAM

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/LPD7A40X

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/LPD7A400

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/LCDPanels

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/KEV7A400

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/IOBarrier

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/CompactFlash

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/ADC-LH7-Touchscreen

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Setup

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/USB-Host.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/Suspend.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/SMDK2440.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/S3C2413.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/S3C2412.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/Overview.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/H1940.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/GPIO.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/EB2410ITX.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX/DMA.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Samsung-S3C24XX

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/serial_UART

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/nanoEngine

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/empeg

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Yopy

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Victor

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Tifon

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Pangolin

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/PLEB

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/LART

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Itsy

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/HUW_WEBPANEL

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/GraphicsMaster

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/GraphicsClient

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/FreeBird

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/CERF

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Brutus

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/Assabet

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100/ADSBitsy

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/SA1100

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/README

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Porting

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Netwinder

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Interrupts

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/IXP4xx

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/IXP2000

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/Booting

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm/00-INDEX

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/arm

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/applying-patches.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/udev.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/udev-install.sh

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/todo.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/status.sh

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/mkshelf.sh

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/mkdevs.sh

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/autoload.sh

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe/aoe.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/aoe

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/accounting/taskstats.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/accounting/taskstats-struct.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/accounting/getdelays.c

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/accounting/delay-accounting.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/accounting

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/VGA-softcursor.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/SubmittingPatches

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/SubmittingDrivers

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/SubmitChecklist

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/SecurityBugs

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/SAK.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/README.cycladesZ

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/README.DAC960

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/whatisRCU.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/torture.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/rcuref.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/rcu.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/listRCU.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/checklist.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/arrayRCU.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/UP.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/RTFP.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU/NMI-RCU.txt

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/RCU

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/PCIEBUS-HOWTO.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ManagementStyle

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/MSI-HOWTO.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/IRQ.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/IRQ-affinity.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/IPMI.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/IO-mapping.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/HOWTO

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/z8530book.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/writing_usb_driver.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/wanbook.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/videobook.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/usb.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/stylesheet.xsl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/rapidio.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/procfs_example.c

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/procfs-guide.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/mtdnand.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/mcabook.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/man/Makefile

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/man

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/lsm.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/librs.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/libata.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-locking.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-hacking.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-api.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/genericirq.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/gadget.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/filesystems.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/deviceiobook.tmpl

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/Makefile

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook/.gitignore

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DocBook

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DMA-mapping.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DMA-ISA-LPC.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/DMA-API.txt

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/CodingStyle

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/Changes

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/BUG-HUNTING

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/testing/sysfs-power

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/testing/sysfs-devices

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/testing/sysfs-class-pktcdvd

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/testing/sysfs-class

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/testing/debugfs-pktcdvd

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/testing

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/stable/sysfs-module

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/stable/syscalls

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/stable

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/removed/devfs

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/removed

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/obsolete/dv1394

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/obsolete

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI/README

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/ABI

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation/00-INDEX

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/Documentation

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/CREDITS

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/COPYING

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/.mailmap

--- !found   obj /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo/.gitignore

--- !found   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo

--- !empty   dir /usr/src

--- !empty   dir /usr

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost ~ #

even after i removed the relevant folders in /usr/src/

emerge -C gentoo-sources-2.6.21     removed so many files

same for other old kernels it shows.

looks like i will save some more space   :Very Happy: 

what worries me is the last 2 lines of the unmerge

--- !empty   dir /usr/src

--- !empty   dir /usr

does it really empty the /usr/src and /usr ??

then how my system will work ?

the current localhost ~ # dir /usr/src

linux  linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

localhost ~ #             is this.

then from where it gets files to delete?

----------

## desultory

Why post that list of absent files? You had already indicated that they had been deleted.

 *padoor wrote:*   

> what worries me is the last 2 lines of the unmerge
> 
> --- !empty   dir /usr/src
> 
> --- !empty   dir /usr
> ...

 Those lines indicate that those directories are not empty and as such will not be removed.

 *padoor wrote:*   

> the current localhost ~ # dir /usr/src
> 
> linux  linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8
> 
> localhost ~ #             is this.
> ...

 The list of files installed by a given package is part of the information stored in its entry in /var/db/pkg/.

----------

## padoor

mmm i see

then actual removal of folder in /usr/src/ does not harm the system looks like.

tahnks desultory

another interesting part i see is

<<<          dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7/Documentation

--- !empty   dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7

--- !empty   dir /usr/src

--- !empty   dir /usr

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost ~ # dir /usr/src

linux  linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

localhost ~ # dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7

Module.symvers  block   drivers  init    lib  scripts   usr

System.map      config  fs       ipc     mm   security  vmlinux

arch            crypto  include  kernel  net  sound

localhost ~ # dir /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

COPYING        Makefile        arch     fs       lib          security

CREDITS        Module.symvers  block    include  mm           sound

Documentation  README          config   init     net          usr

Kbuild         REPORTING-BUGS  crypto   ipc      patches.txt  vmlinux

MAINTAINERS    System.map      drivers  kernel   scripts

localhost ~ #                          

unmerging does not remove the sources folder of given kernel

----------

## Hu

The directory may stay behind if you did an in-tree build of the kernel.  Unmerging the package only removes files that the package installed.  If you built the kernel in the installation directory, then the build products will still exist after the sources are unmerged by Portage.  If files exist, then the directory structure is retained.  You can avoid this by doing an out-of-tree build.  Read about KBUILD_OUTPUT for more details.  There are a few hints in the /usr/src/linux/Makefile.

----------

## padoor

Hu

yes it gives some informations about folders.

thanks

edit

i have not emerged any out of portage tree kernels.

only i have a acceptkeyword line in my /etc/make.conf.

so i ahve keyword masked kernel also installed.

anyway i have saved about 1gb of space from removing unused kernels.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## juniper

you can safely remove /lib/modules/KERNEL for the kernels you are no longer using.  that won't save you much space, but it sounds like your /lib/modules may have a lot of kernels in it.  removing old kernel modules will make it a little cleaner.

----------

## padoor

/lib/modules/kernel has only 2.6.18.8.tex5 and its subfolders

i am currently using 2.6.21.r2 and 2.6.22.r8  only.

rest of the kernels i have unmerged and removed the folders in src.

i dont see why this 2.6.18 kernel is sitting in /lib/modules/kernel.

what about modules of current two kernels?

----------

## michel7

emerge -P gentoo-sources

----------

## desultory

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> emerge -P gentoo-sources

 That would remove the sources for one of the kernels which is in use, probably not a desired result.

 *padoor wrote:*   

> i am currently using 2.6.21.r2 and 2.6.22.r8  only.

 

 *padoor wrote:*   

> what about modules of current two kernels?

 Retain them.

----------

## padoor

yes i have to keep the current kernel sources, and modules. where are the modules?

in /lib/modules they are not seen thats why the question.

the kernel modules of 2.6.18.8.tax5 can i remove?

rm -rf /lib/modules/kernel ?

----------

## ffwd

"emerge -P gentoo-sources" would remove all of the older kernels retaining the latest

if you want to remove them one by one, use "emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2" as example, or "emerge -C <=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22" for all lower than 2.6.22.

there are some things you will have to remove manually:

remains of compiled sources in /usr/src

kernel modules in /lib/modules

kernels in /boot

----------

## Neo2

Usually I hate to leave behind things when updating, so every time I update the kernel I do:

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src

rm -Rf *

emerge gentoo-sources
```

with USE flag "symlink" enabled by /etc/portage/package.use

After having my fresh sources tree I recompile the kernel.

To keep just the latest kernel I'd suggest you to do so:

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src

rm -Rf linux-2.6.21-*

rm -Rf linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #(until r7)
```

ls in the directory should now return:

```
#ls

linux linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8
```

Now do "emerge gentoo-sources" that will emerge latest package (-r8 ). The trick is that you don't have to rebuild the kernel because old config and build files are not removed by emerge. Next, you can safely remove from /lib/modules/ all the folders belonging to older kernels EXCEPT linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8, that would probably get your system unusable on next reboot unless you reinstall modules and/or recompile your kernel.

In the end, what's left to clean up is just the boot directory:

```
cd /boot

rm initramfs-*-2.6.21-gentoo-*

rm kernel-*-2.6.21-gentoo-* 

rm initramfs-*-2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #(until r7)

rm kernel-*-2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #(until r7)
```

Obviously, if you have other older kernels to preserve from removal adapt the above commands to suit your needs. To emerge an older version of the kernel just do "emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.X-gentoo-rX"

----------

## juniper

 *padoor wrote:*   

> /lib/modules/kernel has only 2.6.18.8.tex5 and its subfolders
> 
> i am currently using 2.6.21.r2 and 2.6.22.r8  only.
> 
> rest of the kernels i have unmerged and removed the folders in src.
> ...

 

in my /lib/modules I see 

```

ls /lib/modules

2.6.16.16  2.6.18

```

and in those directories are the modules for the corresponding kernels.  I just get rid of the ones for which I have removed the kernels.

----------

